

Show HN: Code Connect for Visual Studio 14 - Permit
http://joshvarty.wordpress.com/2014/11/05/code-connect-for-visual-studio-14/

======
mc_hammer
have an upboat, i was gonna do the same thing for my ide im working on. :)
this looks really nice

